# The most gorgeous cat ive ever seen.



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I really want to get her, someone is giving her away free on craigslist ( i would never put a cat for free) and she is so gorgeous!

she isnt spayed but If I did take her I could deffinetly spay her. Im probebly not going to take her  but put her against a purebred and I would take her
her eyes are so green! and her markings are beautiful!


i dont know why i like her so much...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The #1 danger of looking on Craigslist.

There are two gorgeous Birmans, brother and sister, on mine right now.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

That's the #1 reason I never go to the pet section of Craigslist. It would eat my heart out.
That kitty is beautiful, she reminds me of my Juno - with a little goatee.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I know, I need to stop looking in the pet section

no I went to go look at her,her eyes are that green. its just a pregnant young lady in an apartment who cant afford to keep her and doesnt want a cat around her newborn

I love her personality and I was planning on taking her but i told her i would think about it. I feel so bad for the cat...she eats meow mix and doesnt get too much attention, plus she doesnt have a name. they call her cat.


I really want to at least take her and give her to a good home.. :/


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Tasteofink said:


>





katlover13 said:


> That kitty is beautiful, she reminds me of my Juno - with a little goatee.


She also looks like my Star, except with a black nose instead of a pink one (see my signature below)...with a little goatee.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

shes beautiful also!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Tasteofink said:


> shes beautiful also!


Star is a boy. But he thanks you anyway, though he prefers "manly cat".


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

oh wow! im so sorry :lol: :lol: 
HANDSOME is the word for him!

anyway, after I got these photos its official. Im taking her home although her name is CAT I will have to find another.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Tasteofink said:


> oh wow! im so sorry :lol: :lol:
> HANDSOME is the word for him!


Midnight is my only girl. Star and Lucky are her sons, and Smokey is my lovable FIV/FeLV+ boy. 



Tasteofink said:


> anyway, after I got these photos its official. Im taking her home although her name is CAT I will have to find another.


She is definitely beautiful. Thank you for giving her a home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

If i had the room and time I would find a way to get her to Texas. 

But between a foster with two kitten and a one year old kitten of my own 2 rabbits and a dog all spoiled to the fullest extent of the law. I am full at the current max number.


Those eyes are to die for. No wonder you fell in love.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Marie, I'm betting those two Birmans are tugging at your heart.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

At my heart, yes, they are. But my common sense is winning. Five cats? Are you kidding me? The female looks just like Cinderella.  

Cat's eyes are stunning!!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

all4mykitties, all your cats are gorgeous anyway!  



craigslist pet section= bad place to look

never look there unless your looking for supplies.
you will end up with another strange addition its true, every time i look i end up with new rats and cats!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

it would only be one more than you had, I would go for it..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad you decided to take her! :luv ...and I agree, her eyes and sweet expression are gorgeous.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

shes very pretty.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great you're adding her to your family! What a lucky girl she is.

Congrats......


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

My, my she's so sweet looking. I love those eyes! Glad you could add her to your family!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you all, she will be here on friday, thats good!

gives me plenty of time to clean the house and set up the new cat tree
im so excited! I will post plenty of pictures.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't wait! I'd love to see pics of her in her new home! Even I'm excited for you!  She reminds me of the Siamese cats in Lady and the Tramp. I thought they had the loveliest eyes.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I cant wait either! she is so pretty, i cant beleive how pretty she is.

her coat colors and nose are so muted and her eyes are so bright green!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see the new pictures when you get her home! She is a lucky little girl. I didn't notice at first that she has so much white on her back. We will need full body pictures of coarse. :lol:


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

yes omgoodness she is so beautiful.

I will do full body pictures of course!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

UNFORTUNATLY....I had another craigslist mishap.

The lady will not answer my calls or emails.  

I hope she rehomed her to a good home. I also hope she returns my calls but ity doesnt seem like she will.

craigslist is a joke, cat tree and now cat.

until she answers I will keep looking. I do not feel like buying a new cat tree, and I really wanted to take this cat. I should have taken her when I went to see her. :|


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

What?! What's with these rude ppl?


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I always have problems with craigslist, "no shows" and people who dont commit to their sales and givaways! :evil: it makes me angry..


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I actually did purchase a cat tree on craigslist today though! see my cat tree forum


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh no! That's so sad! I know your heart was set on taking care of this great little girl.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe it means there's another kitty out there who needs you more. atback


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

probebly  Thanks all. I was very sad/angry about this! but thats what I get for searching craigslist.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

soo i couldnt get this gorgeous cat cause of dumb craigslist poeple who do not go through with their ads! :evil: 

so i was looking again, and i got this.









This time I actually went to pick him up!, so hes mine! :luv


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

His name is Frankie


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So how's Frankie doing in his new home?


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

we actually renamed him Binx and he is wonderful! we love him and he is adjusting pretty well to his new surroundings


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on Binx! That picture is really mesmerizing. He's a gorgeous kitty. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear that Binx is adjusting well. I love black cats.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 10, 2010)

congrats on binx and YAY for ratties too


----------



## trishool (May 2, 2010)

She is the Liz Taylor of Cats


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

haha Thank you, He is a little scared :/ he actually likes twiggy though, clifford is an awful boy! he thinks he can beat binx across the face when binx goes to say hi!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Multiple fur children are so funny and interesting. Glad things are turning out well for you.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

katlover13 said:


> That's the #1 reason I never go to the pet section of Craigslist. It would eat my heart out.


Me too. I had to stop going there. It was upsetting me way too much, and I'd email the person and worry and pray for these cats. Enough beating my head against a wall.


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

she reminds me of my cat that died 3 years ago







she was beautiful she look like she never grew if my uncle didn't made me let her live outdoors she woudlnt' have got runover its like seeing a almost clone of her!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh wow! very beautiful, she is the same except with a pink nose!


----------

